# Anakonda Trail Gardasee >> Wer kennt ihn ?



## Deleted 54516 (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

weiß einer von euch wo der Anakonda Trail startet ?
oder gibts vielleicht ein GPX-File ???
Wegnummer etc. ??

DAnke vorab


----------



## UncleHo (19. Mai 2011)

Monte Velo - Dürfte die Nr. 637 sein (ohne Gewähr). Beginnt an der Malga Fiavei und dann einfach der Spur folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (20. Mai 2011)

wenn es der ist, denn gibts hier nen Track: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=773
ansonsten hat Andreas Albrecht in seinem Roadbook 4 eine Variante drin, die irgend wann Richtung Arco abzweigt.


----------



## UncleHo (23. Mai 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> wenn es der ist, denn gibts hier nen Track: http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=773



Is' er


----------



## emvau (23. Mai 2011)

Dazu fällt mir eine Frage ein, die ich schon länger mal stellen wollte. Wenn man über Corno da hoch fährt geht kurz vor dem eigentlichen Corno (oder direkt daran) ein Trail weg (Wohin der geht und wie der ist, ist meine eigentliche Frage?). Mündet der dann in diesen 637/Anakonda?


----------



## UncleHo (24. Mai 2011)

emvau schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir eine Frage ein, die ich schon länger mal stellen wollte. Wenn man über Corno da hoch fährt geht kurz vor dem eigentlichen Corno (oder direkt daran) ein Trail weg (Wohin der geht und wie der ist, ist meine eigentliche Frage?). Mündet der dann in diesen 637/Anakonda?



Wenn Du den Trail meinst, der links abgeht, dann stoßt der nach einem kurzen Stück wieder auf den 637.


----------



## emvau (24. Mai 2011)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Trail meinst, der links abgeht, dann stoßt der nach einem kurzen Stück wieder auf den 637.


Yepp den meine ich dann wohl. Bin das zuletzt immer so mit dem Velo FR im Anschluss gefahren und habe mir stets gedacht, da musste auch mal runter. 
Danke!


----------



## blautinabe1 (10. Juni 2011)

Jeah , sind als Bikegruppe mit 10 Mann ab Pfingsten am Maroadi-Camping Torbole und werden den Ankonda-Trail definitiv fahren . auch wenns da Bikebravo mäßig nen riesen Hype drum gibt.
see U in the dirt
Jogi aus Bielefeld


----------



## waxtomwax (16. Juni 2011)

Hi, könnte mir jemand den Anakonda-Track als gpx-Datei zukommen lassen?
Ich finde ihn leider nirgendwo, nur den  "normalen" 637-Weg.
Darf gerne auch per PN sein.
Schon mal Danke


----------



## kasteller (16. Juni 2011)

Hier ein Link, da kannste den gpx File runterladen

http://www.gardamtb.com/tours-Downhill-The Serpent's trail-1056-1037-0.html


----------



## waxtomwax (16. Juni 2011)

kasteller schrieb:


> Hier ein Link, da kannste den gpx File runterladen
> 
> http://www.gardamtb.com/tours-Downhill-The%20Serpent's%20trail-1056-1037-0.html



Klasse, danke dir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (16. Juni 2011)

ist doch genau der, den ich oben verlinkt habe


----------



## waxtomwax (16. Juni 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> ist doch genau der, den ich oben verlinkt habe



Ich weiß, aber wegen eines Tracks mag ich mich nicht  registrieren, sorry.


----------



## Bymike (17. Juni 2011)

Dann nimm irgend ne Fake-Adresse, man muss die Anmeldung ja nicht mal bestätigen


----------



## Bateman74 (15. Juli 2011)

Ich sach einfach mal:
Danke, Carsten!


----------



## mogh (11. Mai 2013)

2013-05-11 

Im Moment nicht fahrbar, der viele Regen und das Gardassee Festival haben dem Trail nicht gut getan. Geht erst wieder wenn es mehrerer Tage sehr warm war damit die Schlammfelder abtrocknen können.

Auch schiebend ist man den ganzen Trail hinunter gerutscht auf schlamm.

mfg


----------



## enforce (12. Mai 2013)

man sollte vlt auch mal daraufhin weisen, dass der Trail derzei bei den OrdnungshÃ¼tern hoch im Kurs steht. D.h. hier stehen seit letztem Jahr regelmÃ¤Ãig Ã¶rtliche Policia-Beamte im Wald und kassieren ab (68â¬ pro Kopf). Deshalb den Trail lieber ganz frÃ¼h oder spÃ¤ter am Abend befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (12. Mai 2013)

enforce schrieb:


> hier stehen seit letztem Jahr regelmäßig örtliche Policia-Beamte im Wald und kassieren ab (68 pro Kopf).



Von woher stammt die Info, dass da regelmäßig kontrolliert wird und wie kommst Du auf  69 Bußgeld?


----------



## JKanzinger (12. Mai 2013)

Man darf den anaconda ned fahren? was denn das für a witz?? 
Die route ist auch immer mit FR von den locals gemarkt blau an die bäume gesprayt


----------



## UncleHo (12. Mai 2013)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Man darf den anaconda ned fahren? was denn das für a witz??


Kein Witz... Schau mal im Lago Thread nach... SuFu (Anaconda, Strafen, Bikeverbot Trentino...).


----------



## mogh (13. Mai 2013)

Das war doch nur letztes Jahr, als die Gesetzte sich geändert haben, oder ist genau dieser immer noch nicht freigegeben?


----------



## UncleHo (13. Mai 2013)

mogh schrieb:


> Das war doch nur letztes Jahr, als die Gesetzte sich geändert haben, oder ist genau dieser immer noch nicht freigegeben?



Das Gesetz gibt's seit 2005... Anaconda gehört nicht zu den Freigegebenen und wird auch in absehbarer Zukunft nicht dazu gehören. 
Effektiv kontrolliert und abkassiert wurde im Juli letzten Jahres. Danach tauchten immer wieder Gerüchte von Kontrollen mit unterschiedlicher Bussgeldhöhe auf. Auf Nachfrage wurde aber bislang auf keine dieser Behauptungen weiter eingegangen.


----------



## dertutnix (13. Mai 2013)

nur aus der gerüchteküche: am 01.-03.05.2013, also kurz vor dem bike-festival, hatten während des festivals einige erzählt, dass sie abkassiert worden wären. beweise hatten sie außer ihren eigenen aussagen keine...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. Mai 2013)

War in Santa Barbara, habe leider kein GPS und daher den Einstieg nicht gefunden. Kann es jemand kurz beschreiben? Danke im Voraus


----------



## UncleHo (15. Mai 2013)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> War in Santa Barbara, habe leider kein GPS und daher den Einstieg nicht gefunden. Kann es jemand kurz beschreiben? Danke im Voraus



Wegnummer 637 folgen. Am Passo nach der Pizzeria (in Fahrtrichtung Arco - Westen -) links auf den asphaltierten Feldweg. Nach einem halben Kilometer ca. geht es rechts auf den 637 ab. An der aufgelassenen Malga Fiavei zweigt der 637 dann von dem Hauptweg ab. Im unteren Drittel am Kastanienhain von Nago ergeben sich dann mehrere Varianten... Auch unterwegs gibt es die Möglichkeit abzuzweigen... ist aber dann nicht mehr der Anaconda...


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank, bin in glaube ich auch in den 637 auch rein, am Anfang nett, dann am Monte Velo  aber auf ca 900hm auf Asphalt und dann das steile Teerding nach Nago runter. Werde es aber nochmal genauer probieren


----------



## UncleHo (15. Mai 2013)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, bin in glaube ich auch in den 637 auch rein, am Anfang nett, dann am Monte Velo  aber auf ca 900hm auf Asphalt und dann das steile Teerding nach Nago runter. Werde es aber nochmal genauer probieren



Da nehme ich stark an, dass Du ein paar Kehren zu früh oberhalb von der Malga Fiavei links ab bist und dann die sacksteile Straße über San Tommaso runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. Mai 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Da nehme ich stark an, dass Du ein paar Kehren zu früh oberhalb von der Malga Fiavei links ab bist und dann die sacksteile Straße über San Tommaso runter...



Jupp. Bin das Ding sonst nur hoch, runter echt ein Bremsenkiller.. Jetzt regnet es eh erst mal


----------



## frorider (15. Mai 2013)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, bin in glaube ich auch in den 637 auch rein, am Anfang nett, dann am Monte Velo  aber auf ca 900hm auf Asphalt und dann das steile Teerding nach Nago runter. Werde es aber nochmal genauer probieren



Lustig, den gleichen Fehler haben wir am Sonntag auch gemacht 
Einfach auf dem Weg bleiben, auf dem die meisten Bike-Spuren zu sehen sind, dann passt das!


----------



## kleinweiler (16. Mai 2013)

Nachdem in irgendeiner Bike-Zeitschrift der Anakonda-Trail als ultimativer Supertrail dargestellt wurde bin ich ihn letztes Jahr gefahren. Ergebnis: Oben z.T. ganz nett, dann aber viel bis sehr viel grobschotteriges Geholpere und alles andere als flowig, bei Nässe zum Teil überhaupt nicht fahrbar. Weiß nicht warum der Trail so oft genannt wird, ich fand ihn nicht gut, gibt am Gardasee wahrscheinlich Unmengen an besseren Trails.


----------



## UncleHo (16. Mai 2013)

kleinweiler schrieb:


> Nachdem in irgendeiner Bike-Zeitschrift der Anakonda-Trail als ultimativer Supertrail dargestellt wurde bin ich ihn letztes Jahr gefahren. Ergebnis: Oben z.T. ganz nett, dann aber viel bis sehr viel grobschotteriges Geholpere und alles andere als flowig, bei Nässe zum Teil überhaupt nicht fahrbar. Weiß nicht warum der Trail so oft genannt wird, ich fand ihn nicht gut, gibt am Gardasee wahrscheinlich Unmengen an besseren Trails.



Sieh es als Marketingaktion der besagten Zeitschrift an. Grobschottriges Geholpere wird sich halt nicht ganz so gut verkaufen, wie Supertrail. Wobei die Konsequenz ist, dass durch den Anstieg der Biker die da neugierig gemacht worden sind, der ganze Trail noch "ausgelutschter" und grobschottriger wird. 
Im Allgemeinen hält sich das Nichtgrobschottrige am Lago aber eh in Grenzen.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Mai 2013)

Nachdem ich den Trail im vorletzen Jahr mit "selbst hoch strampeln" gefahren bin, war ich ziemlich verärgert...Aufwand bergauf zu "Nutzen" bergab standen in keinem Verhältnis... von wegen Supertrail:


Letzes Jahr wurden wir hoch chauffiert. Da hielt sich der Uphill-Anteil natürlich in Grenzen. War allerdings ziemlich matschig im Herbst und daher im oberen, steilen Teil grenzwertig bergab fahrbar. Der Anaconda-Trail hat auch nette Anteile. Insgesamt den Trail als "supertrail" zu bezeichnen, finde ich dennoch gewagt.

Grüße


----------



## dertutnix (16. Mai 2013)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen hält sich das Nichtgrobschottrige am Lago aber eh in Grenzen.



ohne jetzt hier eine andere diskussion aufmachen zu wollen, aber die aussage trifft doch v.a. für den nordbereich zu, und das erinnert mich dann an die aussage des e. mosers, dass es südlich von malcesine sowieso keine mtb-tauglichen wege gäbe...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Mai 2013)

Von der Straße weg ist das glaub ich nach der Kapelle San Nicola oder so ähnlich ausgeschildert. Eine Kapelle jedenfalls...


----------



## mogh (16. Mai 2013)

ok durch den schlamm habe wir ja abgebrochen und anscheinend nur der flow Bereich oben gefahren bis auf 2 Schlüsselstellen die sehr steil und auf nassen Felsen / Lehm waren fand ich das ganze knifflig aber fahrbar. Wobei wir 80% geschoben haben, wegen dem rutschigen Schlamm.

https://vimeo.com/66019625 

ab Minute 1:20 ist es der Anaconda geschnitten die teile bei denen die Kamera nicht vollgeschlammt war. Das Video ist langweilig soll nur den Zustand bei schlamm zeigen.

Kann man das Schotter gebolze danach mit dem eher eintönigen #6  er Trail vergleichen ?

grüße mogh


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. Mai 2013)

mogh schrieb:


> ok durch den schlamm habe wir ja abgebrochen und anscheinend nur der flow Bereich oben gefahren bis auf 2 Schlüsselstellen die sehr steil und auf nassen Felsen / Lehm waren fand ich das ganze knifflig aber fahrbar. Wobei wir 80% geschoben haben, wegen dem rutschigen Schlamm.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/66019625
> 
> ...


Nee, nee 6er ist da wesentlich flowiger, als die Steinpassagen am langgezogenen Ende des Anaconda-Trails.
So zumindest meine Erfahrung im November 2012.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (17. Mai 2013)

also ich fand den Anakonda nett und bis auf 2-3 Schlüsselstellen auch gut Fahrbar (im trockenen). 
Was habt ihr erwartet am Gardasee? Wenn ein Trail einzelne Passagen ohne Geröll aufweisst, gilt er schon als Flowtrail.


----------

